# Help Required!!!!!!



## johnandclare (Mar 8, 2009)

Hi All, I wonder if someone can help. I found a pocket watch in my late Uncles stuff and I cant find out the full details.

The face has Roman numerals but no makers name, just Swiss Made at the bottom of the dial under the second hand dial.

When you open the back it has Illinois Watch Case Co, Elgin, USA. On the inside of the case cover it has This Case Gearanteed to wear 10 years.

This part is quite easy to research and I found details of the Illinois Co no problem butthe actual innards have no makers marks at all justswiss made, 15 jewels, 3 adjus aand A R F S onth adjuster plate.

Any Ideas??

Cheers johnandclare


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

Photos. Picture speak a thousand words.

Elgin was a famous American watchmaker in the 19th century. 15 jewels indicates a good-quality movement. "Guaranteed to wear 10 years" sounds like this case is gold-filled, possibly made before the 1920s, but this is pure guesswork on my part (and, I fear, on the part of others) without pictures.


----------



## johnandclare (Mar 8, 2009)

Cheers , how do you post photos???


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

Best to take photos of the dial, case (front and back, in and out), and of the movement. Upload the photos to your computer, resize them to a suitable size, and then you can use: www.photobucket.com to upload the photos to the internet. Copy the image-links from your freshly-uploaded photos, and put them in your posts.


----------



## johnandclare (Mar 8, 2009)




----------



## johnandclare (Mar 8, 2009)




----------



## johnandclare (Mar 8, 2009)




----------



## johnandclare (Mar 8, 2009)




----------



## johnandclare (Mar 8, 2009)




----------



## johnandclare (Mar 8, 2009)




----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

This Case Guaranteed To Wear 10 Years -- That would indicate a gold-filled case of a reasonable quality. The dial looks like something made in the late 19th century/turn of the century.

If you can get a clearer shot or shots of the movement, others will be able to tell you more. But from my limited experience, I'd say you have an American-made pocket watch of a decent quality with a gold-filled case. Made sometime in the late 19th, early 20th century, somewhere between the 1880s-1910s.

If you intend to use this watch, first send it to a qualified watchmaker for a clean, oil and general check and timing. If this really is an Elgin, it should be pretty easy to fix/service.


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Well, the dial photo is really good, the both movement pictures are not. No matter, use more light next time. 

Because of the movement finishing I would say this movement was made in Geneva, made for export, but cased in the USA (not unusual, import-taxes for complete watches were different, much higher, as for single movements or watch parts).

I would date this watch to about 1900 to 1910.

Regards,

Andreas


----------



## johnandclare (Mar 8, 2009)




----------



## johnandclare (Mar 8, 2009)




----------



## johnandclare (Mar 8, 2009)

Better????


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

A&R - Advance & Retard.

F&S - Faster & Slower.

-- For regulating the speed (and therefore, accuracy) of the watch.

Andreas is right, this isn't an American watch, the case threw me off! Also, I don't think American watches have the letters "A & R" on them, they're usually found on European watches.

"3 Adj" - for "three adjustments" also speaks of a watch of a reasonable quality. That's all I can say...

Andreas, you have anything to add?


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Yes, indeed I have anything to add!

The movement is a Favor 406C, size of 18''' (diameter is 40.6mm), height 5.1mm (or 4.7mm without regulator/balance cock), 15 jewels, 18000 A/h, runs for 35 hours

Other pictures (of the hunter-version of this movement) can be found here:

http://www.ranfft.de/cgi-bin/bidfun-db.cgi...&Favor_406C

Oh, and: "Favor" is a trade mark from the german Schaetzle & Tschudin, they built pocket watches and movements, company location was Pforzheim, founded 1909.

So ok?

Andreas


----------



## johnandclare (Mar 8, 2009)

Any idea of value?


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Not too much, guess some 60 to 80 Quid.

Andreas


----------



## johnandclare (Mar 8, 2009)

http://i629.photobucket.com/albums/uu19/jo...are/ebay059.jpg

another one


----------



## johnandclare (Mar 8, 2009)




----------



## johnandclare (Mar 8, 2009)




----------



## johnandclare (Mar 8, 2009)




----------



## johnandclare (Mar 8, 2009)




----------



## johnandclare (Mar 8, 2009)




----------



## johnandclare (Mar 8, 2009)




----------



## johnandclare (Mar 8, 2009)

and finally key with number 3 and switzerland


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

A swiss ladys pocket watch from around 1890, movement is a "Lepine cal. IV" with 10 jewels and a cylindre escapement, one hand is missing, case from 14K gold, made for export. Anonymous.

Andreas


----------

